# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Máy phát điện Mitsubishi

## lenamdna

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN NHẬT BẢN*

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN MITSUBISHI*
Công ty Hoàng Hà là nhà nhập khẩu phân phối máy phát điện Mitsubishi Nhật Bản tại Việt Nam, Với dải công suất từ 8KVA – 2500KVA.

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN NHẬT BẢN*
Mitsubishi là thương hiệu đến từ Nhật Bản. Là thương hiệu có chất lượng tốt. Đặc biệt rất được tin yêu và lựa chọn để sử dụng ở Việt Nam.

*GIÁ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN MITSUBISHI*
Công ty Hoàng Hà là đơn vị trực tiếp nhập khẩu tận gốc tại hãng sản xuất và bán trực tiếp đến quý khách khàng nên chắc chắn sẽ có giá cạnh tranh nhất cho quý khách.

*Danh sách máy phát điện Mitsubishhi*

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 5KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 8KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 10KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 15KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 20KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 30KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 40KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 50KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 60KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 70KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 100KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 650KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 750KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 1000KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 1250KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 1375KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 1500KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 1700KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 1875KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 2000KVA

Máy phát điện Mitsubishi 2250KVA

*BẢO HÀNH MITSUBISHI*
– Thời gian bảo hành theo tiêu chuẩn chính hãng: 12 tháng hoặc 1000 Giờ tùy theo điều kiện nào đến trước.
– Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật Mitsubishi: 24/7
– Khu vực hỗ trợ: Toàn Quốc
*
XUẤT XỨ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN MITSUBISHI*
Tổ máy phát điện Mitsubishi của công ty Hoàng Hà có xuất xứ tại Nhật Bản, Singapore, Châu Âu, Trung Quốc. ==>> tùy theo yêu cầu thực tế của dự án chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách sử dụng tổ máy có xuất xứ phù hợp và tối ưu nhất để đáp bảo chất lượng và có giá thấp nhất.

*PHỤ TÙNG MITSUBISHI*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cam kết cung cấp phụ tùng vật tư Mitsubishi chính hãng trọn đời cho tổ máy với giá ưu đãi nhất.

*BẢO DƯỠNG MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN*
Công ty Hoàng Hà cam kết cung cấp dịch vụ bảo trì bảo dưỡng cho máy phát điện Mitsubishi chuyên nghiệp theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng trọn đời tổ máy với giá ưu đãi nhất.

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Tel: 024 668 00 666
*Phone & Zalo: 090 468 0707 – Mr. Nam*
Email: lenammpd@gmail.com
Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------

luat.ntvgroup

----------

